# E-Z Track Question???



## gulfdiver (Feb 7, 2008)

What are your opinion good bad? 
Can this be used with the regular track ie no plastic stand thing?
If so how do you raise it up with styrofoam?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I think for beginners and younger people, as well as people who don't have space for a permanent layout, it's great. When I was more into Marklin trains they offered a full range of sectional track like EZ track and it was actually quite nice - check out this photo:


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*E_Z track question*

Flex track can be mixed with e-z track, however, you will have to raise it up about 1/4" using the standard cork strips or 1/4 " plywood beveled 45 degrees each side. I have done this.

Also, by cutting and splicing, I have mixed e-z & snap tracks on the same layout. EAch has a different end connection, one with a loop snap, and the other slides in sideways. I now have three types of tracks on the same running loop, no wste


----------



## TheFlyingScotsman (Feb 19, 2008)

gulfdiver said:


> What are your opinion good bad?
> Can this be used with the regular track ie no plastic stand thing?
> If so how do you raise it up with styrofoam?



I used to have the EZ track, then i got peco flexible. id say you could incline it, theres no reason why you cant.


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

so i got a DCC bachmann easy track starter set and i'm wondering if there is a way to be able control the track changers from the control stand. i want to be able to change tracks without manually changing them.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*blinndside*

If the switches came manually, see if you can buy and install the solenoids to the switches. From there, it is a 3-wire run to a set of push buttons that you place next to the speed control.


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

can you point me to a diagram or a site that explains that a little further? i'm not to keen on the engineering of it.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*blinndside*

don't know of any pix's or web sites on the engineering of these switches. It is best to go to a local train hobby shop, and see the switches on the rack there. Bring in your current switch and the sales person can give you advice as to weather it can be converted to electric operated. Hobby stores here have e-z tracks on the reack for sale.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll try and post up some pics of my equipment later tonite so you get the general idea.


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

great. i bought one today that came premade. with that and your photos i should be able to figure it out. you guys rock


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

OK, here we go. Keep in mind I use the Marklin 3 rail ac system but the concepts are the same.

Here is one of my switches - similar to EZ track I am sure - note that you can still operate the hand throw on it:










Now, there is what is underneath the switch. Marklin has allowed the switch solenoid mechanism - the part that does the actual switching - as well as the decoder, which has a digital address, to be placed underneath the switch - so no drilling or mess, and no wiring - everything you see there is the same, and I won't change it when I put it back on the layout. Note that the decoder handles the power side of things, and the solenoid is plugged into the decoder:










Now, here is how a traditional non-digital setup works. The solenoid is retained of course, but now we use a simple switch that gets its power from the AC main on your transformer. I've had this Atlas one for about 20 years and it still works, it's pretty simple as you can see. The wiring is very simple for it, it's mostly self explanatory. So you would throw the lever when you want to switch. Wire up a bunch of them for each switch you have.










Now, as for the way I control my switches - touch screen baby!! All I do to make a switch do it's thing is press the icon on the screen, the Central Station sends the command to the decoder (each has it's own address, just like a loco) and the decoder sends a burst of power to the solenoid to make the switch. This unit will control anything that has a digital address, be it a switch, signal, turntable, crane, or whatever you dream up.


----------



## brodneysb (Jun 9, 2008)

*help with eztrack layout*

I been look for bachmann layout plan for the ez track system


----------

